#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Civil Engineering Formulas - Pocket Guide

## Azad

Civil Engineering Formulas - Pocket Guide
By Tyler Hicks
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (September 30, 2001) 
ISBN-10: 0071356126 
ISBN-13: 978-0071356121



Indispensable portable reference for all practicing civil engineers and students 
Now you can get a single compilation of all essential civil engineering formulas and equations in one easy-to-use portable reference. More than three-quarters of the material in Tyler Hicks Civil Engineering Formulas Pocket Guide is in the form of formulas, tables, and graphs, presented in SI and USCS formats. Each chapter, offering collections of problems and calculations, gives you quick reference to a well-defined topic: 

Conversion Factors for Civil Engineering Practice, Beam Formulas, Column Formulas ,
Piles and Piling Formulas, Concrete Formulas, Timber Engineering Formulas, Surveying Formulas 
Soil and Earthwork Formulas, Building and Structures Formulas, Bridge and Suspension-Cable Formulas 


Highway and Road Formulas, Hydraulics and Waterworks Formulas 


Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Civil Engineering Formulas - Pocket Guide

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## gabrielgrocha

thanks !!!!

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanks...

----------


## xapuxapi

thanks

----------


## nocion_2h

thanks!!

----------


## victorlachica

Great book Azad

----------


## pipe

Thanks,

----------


## Mehdir

Excellent, thanks a lot

----------


## manirang

thank you

----------


## efmercado

tnx...

----------


## roberifin

Thank you man. Awesome

----------


## mega.jimote

Danke!

See More: Civil Engineering Formulas - Pocket Guide

----------


## jigneshpb

thank u

----------


## thy

Thanks... I have it and its awesome!

Enviado pelo TAPATALK PRO 2

----------


## racp12

Following  message appears under the link:
*⊘*no such file

----------


## Azad

Civil Engineering Formulas 2nd Edition
Author : Tyler Hicks 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 
Date : October 22, 2009
ISBN-10: 0071614699 
ISBN-13: 978-0071614696 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks to f81aa for the link to 2nd Edition.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear All, Thanks for the share.

----------


## samuelektro

Thank you Mr. Azad !!

----------


## Nektari0s

Nice Guide, Thanks

----------


## thy

Please can some1 reup this file. TIA!!!

----------


## Greench MacaLisang

Hi, Azad, can you please reupload the file? or will you please share the latestlink of the file.
It has been delete already in deposite files... Thank you.

----------


## Greench MacaLisang

Hi, Azad, can you please reupload the file? or will you please share the latestlink of the file.
It has been delete already in deposite files... Thank you.

----------


## rosscruz08

kindly please reupload the file..thanks.

----------


## And1

Please reupload the file.....

See More: Civil Engineering Formulas - Pocket Guide

----------


## ra_junaidi

Check out the following link or copy & paste...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations - Hicks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Civil Engineering Handbook 2nd edition - Chen
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Civil Engineering formulas 2nd Edition - Hicks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Civil Engineering Formulas - Pocket Guide , 2nd Edition [2010]
By Tyler Hicks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

